
Show HN: A GPT-2-based name brainstormer - dgacmu
http://nametango.ai/
======
dgacmu
Author here - I'm anything but a UI/UX person, as you can tell. I built this
because I wanted a tool for myself and to play around with making the pipeline
closer to production-quality (it's not - it runs in my basement on a few GPUs
and a good hug will probably knock it down, but it was fun to work on). Would
love suggestions all around!

